

CCTV NATION – Location Based Augmented MMO Game - msabalau
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/983226300/cctv-nation-augmented-mmo-open-world?ref=discovery

======
msabalau
Someone looking to build an ARG based around control of security cameras.
What's interesting is that:

"The outcome of playing CCTV Nation will be a map with all security cams and
mobile networks on it. All CCTV data will be available under an Open Data
license agreement and will be accessible on wikidata."

